# My Chi doesn't want to eat fish



## bertistelzer65 (3 mo ago)

I was told that chihuahuas eat fish and it is very useful for them, but my Jessie does not want to eat fish. Do you know how to make her eat fish or what can be substituted in her diet?


----------



## LizC (2 mo ago)

Ditch the fish and add omega-3 to your dog's diet, a quality commercial dog food has all the nutrients a dog needs .


----------

